# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Nhanh đặt vé Vietnam Airlines khuyến mãi mùa thu vàng quốc tế 2015

## tanphivan2

Những ai có nhu cầu mua vé máy bay đi du lịch thực hiện ước mơ của mình được đến những nước trên thế giới thì bây giờ là cơ hội của bạn.

Vietnam Airlines khuyến mãi vé máy bay giá cực rẻ cho các hành trình quốc tế đó là một chương trình khuyến mãi trong chương trình khuyến mãi mùa thu vàng quốc tế 2015 .Một sự kiện được xem là hấp dẫn nhất trong năm 2015

Hãy liên hệ ngay phòng vé Tân Phi Vân 0838606000 - 0932000302 để đặt ngay vé khuyến mãi



*=> CÁC MỨC GIÁ KHỨ HỒI NHƯ SAU:





+ Thời gian mở bán :12/08/2015 đến 26/08/2015

Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí.

Ngoài ra còn nhiều chặng bay quốc tế và quốc nội khác cũng đang khuyến mãi.Liên Hệ mua vé máy bay khuyến mãi ngay nha

CÔNG TY TNHH DỊCH VỤ TÂN PHI VÂN
443- 445 HUỲNH VĂN BÁNH, PHƯỜNG 13, QUẬN PHÚ NHUẬN, TPHCM
Số điện thoại: 08 399 18420 – Hotline: 0925 320 320

Chi Nhánh: 18 Hoàng Thiều Hoa, Phường Hiệp Tân, Quận Tân Phú
Điện thoại: 08.38606000 - Hotline: 0932000302
Website : tanphivan.info*

----------

